# What straps are you running on your Field watch?



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a Erika's originals
MN strap for my field watch as a everyday strap but before I pull the trigger I wanted to ask you guys what straps are you running? And pics would be great as well.
For those of you with the Erika's MN what do you think of it and would you get it again?









Thanks Chris


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Crown & Buckle HD single pass NATO. At 1.6mm thick and only $15. They are hands down my favorite.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Shell Cordovan on my upmarket field watches.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

I prefer leather on my field watches.

When I do use NATO straps, I go with BluShark, StrapsCo, or NorthStraps. All of these brands are reasonably priced and of excellent quality.

I do not understand the breathless insanity around the Erika straps at all: they seem expensive and overhyped.

Here‘s a NorthStraps Seatbelt single pass NATO on my Hamilton Khaki 38mm Auto, which is very comfortable for daily wear:


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

caribiner23 said:


> I prefer leather on my field watches.
> 
> When I do use NATO straps, I go with BluShark, StrapsCo, or NorthStraps. All of these brands are reasonably priced and of excellent quality.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the options will be looking them up to see there offerings.

What I like about the MN straps is the ability to customize everything about the strap from fabric style, hardware finish, and custom engraving. I do agree the pricing is high though. I also am wanting the feel of a NATO without the buckle arrangement it'a my least enjoyable part on watches.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

I have my Vaer on a MN-style from The Watch Steward. Very comfortable, well-made, and half the price of EO. Completely customizable (size, buckle, material). Mine is the Minimalist version, meaning no material under the watch.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

I have four of Erika's MN straps.









You might be interested in this video:


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

Various Natos


----------



## Lord Baltimore (11 mo ago)

various Ritchie zulu's. fair price, good selection of sizes and colors, tough as hell.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Erika's are nice, but overpriced IMHO.

Both C&B and Panatime offer some great options at a much better price, IMHO.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I definitely like khaki on my field watches. I've got two Erikas straps which I love. They're expensive as crap, but I like how they're made to fit your wrist, and they fit me _perfectly_. For natos I like the BluShark AlphaPremier straps, but I cut the keeper off to make them lower profile.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

AliX specials. Hemsut Horween and a really impressive $10 sailcloth. I don’t say this lightly, but good enough to be an Artem alternative.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozebol (Nov 1, 2020)

kc2hje said:


> I'm looking at getting a Erika's originals
> MN strap for my field watch as a everyday strap but before I pull the trigger I wanted to ask you guys what straps are you running? And pics would be great as well.
> For those of you with the Erika's MN what do you think of it and would you get it again?
> View attachment 16472255
> ...


I love this watch! Not familiar what brand that is - can you please share? Regarding straps, I really like Phenomenato’s NATO straps!


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I am a huge fan of NATO straps and not just for field watches. After trying various brands, I am sticking with Crown & Buckle and their Premium NATO line for $12.50 it is a very good deal I usually buy them in pairs. Erika’s strap is an excellent option, my friend has a few and I had a chance to try them, very comfortable without being too tight, my only complain is the price. I am planning to get Nick Mankey Hook Strap which is another excellent strap option for a field watch.


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

Rozebol said:


> I love this watch! Not familiar what brand that is - can you please share? Regarding straps, I really like Phenomenato’s NATO straps!


it's CountyComm Ti field watch I love the simplicity of it and it's about perfect just need to pickup some straps to really bring it to its full potential.
I have a Doxa because of the Dirk Pitt character, and I also love Jack Reacher line as well this seems like the kind of watch Reacher would wear or a G shock. Lol sorry geeking out here a little.

I am kicking around the idea of changing the hands as well but I'll give that a year or two before I do anything that extreme.

here is the link








Titanium Field Automatic Watch Gen 2 + Sapphire Back by Maratac


New - GEN 2 Now with upgraded Miyota 9015 Movement + Titanium Mil Series Band 24 Jewels / Vibration Frequency : 28,800 / Run time 42 Hours Limit 2 Per Customer EXTREMELY LIMITED STOCK ON HAND! ( LIMITED PRODUCTION ) The TI Field Watch is Maratac's newest mid size watch into the hacking (...



countycomm.com





And here is a pic of the back











Chris


----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Cheap aliex strap that looks like some sort of nylon/fabric thing, removed the original keeper because it would break easily being stitched with a small thread and added 2 silicone ones. Buckle is original to the strap. It was stiff but loosened and is really comfy. Or various aliex natos.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I like crown and buckle’s more densely woven straps and stowa’s old style leather. The stock leather strap on the Hamilton field watch is very good, no need to replace.


----------



## jon0830 (May 17, 2018)

Dirty Red said:


> Crown & Buckle HD single pass NATO. At 1.6mm thick and only $15. They are hands down my favorite.


it's all about the single pass nato


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a big fan of A.F. 0210 straps. Rob Fraser makes near perfect recreations of iconic military straps. 
The original A.F 0210








The VB Hygienique


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

Elliot Brown webbing strap with anti-bac and patented pinless buckle:










Super washable (ladder buckle can be removed completely).

Using the same strap on my Holton expedition diver, which I use as a field watch anyway, elapsed time until my next breather - check how snug that is!









They are 22mm but nice and soft so you can overstrap a 20mm lug using curved spring bars very easily, as so:










More overstrapping, 'standard' nylon this time, nicely ruched, good old khaki NATO:











Single pass RAF style NATO from CWC:










Slightly anachronistic as the watch was made in '61, sold in '64, and the strap design is early '70s, but I think it looks OK.

20mm vintage grey CWC NATO.









Apart from a couple of khaki straps with black PVD, all my NATO straps are heat sealed (as opposed to stitched). 

The exceptions to that rule are Tudor style 'NATO' straps which I really like too - here's one:










But they are mostly on my divers and chronos.

You can adjust them on the ladder buckle to exactly the right length, so you don't have any excess 'tail', same principle as the Elliot Brown webbing straps, and Perlon.

Perlon are OK, but they seldom 'make' a watch. Best I have achieved:











JJ


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

I like Shell Cordovan made by Fluco for my Hamilton. Pretty sure this is the same maker who supplies straps to NOMOS.


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

kc2hje said:


> I'm looking at getting a Erika's originals
> MN strap for my field watch as a ........
> <snip pic>
> Thanks Chris


If I may ask, what watch is this?


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

φευ said:


> If I may ask, what watch is this?


it's CountyComm Ti field watch









Titanium Field Automatic Watch Gen 2 + Sapphire Back by Maratac


New - GEN 2 Now with upgraded Miyota 9015 Movement + Titanium Mil Series Band 24 Jewels / Vibration Frequency : 28,800 / Run time 42 Hours Limit 2 Per Customer EXTREMELY LIMITED STOCK ON HAND! ( LIMITED PRODUCTION ) The TI Field Watch is Maratac's newest mid size watch into the hacking (...



countycomm.com


----------



## Lord Baltimore (11 mo ago)

A couple of Ritchies on some Time Arrows. Not field watches really, but the straps are pretty versatile.


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

kc2hje said:


> it's CountyComm Ti field watch


Thank you!

May I ask you, does it have
a) a ghost date position - when you pull out the crown?
b) a ghost date click - at midnight?

I am asking because the movement has a date wheel - but they may have modified it (in which case I am definitely interested!)


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

I’ve been doing leather lately on mine. I got this one on Amazo, I like it because it appears to be a solid piece of unlined leather, very comfy

I usually wear a nato with the 2nd piece cut off for lower profile. But I really prefer not having fabric behind the case back, I want it to be as low profile as possible and even the single pass feels like too much


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've worn the Serica on several options. The OEM bracelet is a Bonklip and I've also had it on tan leather, a two piece NATO, and sort of a khaki/tan canvas. Field watches are pretty versatile for going with a lot of strap colors and materials.


----------



## kc2hje (Oct 26, 2010)

φευ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> May I ask you, does it have
> a) a ghost date position - when you pull out the crown?
> ...


So there is a ghost position and while in in I do get the clicks as if I'm doing a rapid date change. But when setting the time I could not hear a date advancement.

Hope this help's Chris


----------



## φευ (Jul 12, 2021)

kc2hje said:


> So there is a ghost position and while in in I do get the clicks as if I'm doing a rapid date change. But when setting the time I could not hear a date advancement.


Thank you. I have to say I am not surprised, given the price-point (it is interesting that companies with no incentive to use a movement-with-date, frequently end up doing so... which implies that the movement market nowadays must be similar to the gold rush, of days bygone)

Thanks again!

- φ


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> Elliot Brown webbing strap with anti-bac and patented pinless buckle:
> 
> View attachment 16473434
> 
> ...


That Elliot Brown with the blue dial is amazing. Great strap combo, as well.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

ugawino said:


> That Elliot Brown with the blue dial is amazing. Great strap combo, as well.


Thanks - you can't actually buy one quite like it in the shops lol, I changed the hands as the originals were a bit too 'elegant', the lumed segment was too narrow, and the hands themselve black PVD which got a bit lost against the dial. I may re-instate the original red seconds hand when it's time for a battery change, but I am sentimentally attached to the one I fitted, even though I did not do a great job of painting the tip.


----------

